# Okaloosa Island Pier 6/6/18



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey,

Was at the pier from 10pm-3am 6/6-6/7. First time fishing the pier.

*LY's / scaled sardines-* caught just inside range of the lights first 1/3rd of the pier with a glow sabiki rig /w small pieces of fishbites on the hooks. Were enough that I didn't really worry about bait, pulled one up w/in 5 minutes each time I was working the sabiki. Of note, they were not hitting without the fishbites.


*Ladyfish*- caught 2 on a some yozuri topwater that rattles a ton.

*1oz Silver Spoon*- one hit, no idea what, no hook ups.
*1 oz. silver got cha plug*- no hits

Put out chunks of the sardine on a double drop rig. Something was hitting them regularly, but couldn't hook up on anything. Kind of feel like hooks were too small (2/0). 

Didn't see anyone pulling much up other than lady fish.

Overall though, it was fun. I'm not a fan of crowds at all (usually fish the surf early AM before people show up). I've heard people at the pier aren't known for being friendly, but I had a great time. The clubs next to the pier were pumping out music and lights until about 12, then it was relaxing and quiet on the pier. There were people with kids there, and people walking after the clubs closed. Never felt unsafe or bothered. Gave my lady fish and fresh bait to a nice Asian woman who was explaining to me how to turn the lady fish into fish pancakes. (I use them for bait)

Pier only had maybe 15-30 people on it throughout the night. I'm a teacher and have summers off, I"ll be back much more often now. 

If anyone has any suggestions on catching something worth keeping (at night, again, not a fan of crowds) I'd gladly appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Only thing worth catching at night is ZZZZZs.

The action is during the daylght hours.


----------



## bluewatergator (Sep 12, 2016)

Spent many nights on that pier during the summers of my teen years. During the full moon nights of summer, hook a live hardtail in the tail and fly line him till he take almost half your spool. Then just wait....if there are any tarpon rolling by (which they do in numbers this time of year) you should have a great chance of hooking one up.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wait a few weeks. Tarpon will take over. Easy to catch at night also.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

My only slot red of the year was at night on OIP, first 3rd of the pier on cut lady fish.


----------

